# choptank sat who's going



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well I am going to break down and fish the tank for the first time this year and w/o my partner (who is in korea). I know trigger and catman have been talking about going. I know the weather is going to be crappy so am willing to fish rain or shine. That is unless it is coming down like all hell. Any one going? Will be bringing axon's son and neighbors son to help me wheel all stuff down pier. I plan on bringing 15 poles so will use an array of bait. bloodies, squid, cut bait and hopefully will catch a couple spot or perch to liveline. So if anybody wants to go let me know will meet ya there.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Jason,
was that a typo or are you really going to bring 15 poles? What are you taking all of your poles and Axon's too?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yup no typo bringing all *15* poles. I own 6 of those and axon has to own at least 15 by himself. I know with all the rain the salinity of the water is high. I figure I will throw as many poles out as I can with everything and the kitchen sink.  I am choosing choptank b/c it is so brackish that maybe the fish won't mind the high salinity as of lately. And maybe with the rainy day shouldn't be that busy and should have plenty of space to chunk em all out.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

that should be fun. What a dilemna, if you catch a lot, you'll never be able to keep them all baited. But, you certainly want to catch fish.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I mean worse comes to worse I should do ok with catfish out there!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah that would be the ultimate scenario not keeping them baited fast enough. We'll see you never know. I have to work on Sunday and Monday so I have to get out and do some fishing this weekend.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jason...I was planning on sitting out the bad weather this weekend and pour lead but if you're going to the Tank Saturday I'll fish with you if it's not raining cats and dogs. What is your time frame for Saturday? 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well was thinking of hours between 2pm till 12 midnight or some where there after depends on bite. Like I said I have to work on sun and mon for memorial day service for the president at Arlington so I need some sleep.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Works for me. Check these tides:
High - 12:08 PM Saturday
Low - 6:52 PM Saturday
High - 12:43 AM Sunday

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Those work for me  Looks like the tide gods might be good to us. Hopefully the weather gods and fish gods will do the same


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

15 poles?! Haa haa... That would be a sight, you should take a picture of it...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Even better take a picture of all 15 poles bending at one time  If I space em out every other pylon I might be able to take up 1/2 of the cambridge side


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Remember I am taking two teenagers with me. Don't get me wrong I am a young 25 yr old but I bet they will be able to handle 5 poles a piece no problem.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I wonder what max number of poles people ever had on a pier? It would be funny to see people's reaction if I went to Metapeake and had 10 poles setup for myself. It could be like candid camera joke or something... 

I bet I would get beat up if it was north beach pier.  

I'm catching up to you guys in poles and rods, I have 6 setup for pier and surf...  Two more and I can fill all the pole holders for Fish-N-Mate senior cart! 

My wife thinks two is one too many...  I should of bought all my fishing gear before I got married...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well I guess it depends on where you go. I would think the same thing if you went to matapeke and nb with 10 poles. But choptank you can get away with it. It is a almost a mile long with decent fishing on both sides. So it just depends on situation and place. And yeah you probably should have gotten poles before you got married


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

In case you didn't know... 

In the State of Maryland it is Unlawful ...

1) To use more than three (3) rods (except for ice fishing) or more than two (2) hooks per line.

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/unlawful.htm


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

1) To use more than three (3) rods (except for ice fishing) or more than two (2) hooks per line. Yeah I heard about that rule but I don't think it is strictly enforced. I mean if the pier is packed you won't see me out there with that many poles but the likely hood of that happening is small. I could always just round up two more neighborhood kids and drag em along.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

unless the lure or rig comes manufactured with more than two hooks? 
Three trebled lures, sabiki rigs?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah I think a lot of us break one of these rules most of the time. I think DNR is more worried about licenses and measurements than these rules. Although it is good to know them just in case. Thanks Joey.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

FL,

Your right, it's not strictly enforced. The times I've seen DNR enforce the rule, they told the perp to pull the extra lines out of the water.

Husky,

Lures with three hooks provided by the manufacturer is considered legal. 

Sabiki rigs aren't legal in MD, although Bass Pro sells them. You have multiple hooks tied to a line, as opposed to multiple hooks attached to a plug body.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Husky,

Found a link for you

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/regulations/tidalunlawful.html

IN TIDAL WATERS OF THE STATE IT IS UNLAWFUL:

4. to use more than two (2) hooks or two (2) sets of hooks for each rod or line. Artificial lures or plugs with multiple hooks are considered one (1) set of hooks.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Interesting, people use sabiki rigs in MD all the time for herring and trout.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ok Catman do you want to just meet at the tank?? I usually fish the cambridge side(oc/ai side) and usually go 3/4 of the way down the pier. Do you want meet there?


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

Husky,
You can use the sabiki rig as long as it's modified and complies with the 2 hook rule. Trout? are you talking about the spec rig?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

whoops, yes, the spec rig...it has more than 2 hooks as well though.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Funny all the speck rigs i have only have two hooks


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jason...Cambridge side is OK with me. I haven't fished that side in about 4 yrs. What I remember about it was the quality catfish I caught. Heck, it wouldn't hurt my feelings if I only caught cats all day. Since were fishing that side I'm going to pick up some fresh shrimp at Giant tomorrow morning. The cats love it. I'll be getting there between 1 and 2 in the afternoon. My pier cart is a converted gray food service cart. It'll have a rod sticking out of each corner. I'll be wearing a P&S hat and a blue rain slicker. I'm driving a 2000 dark red Ford Expedition. Wish we had P&S decals for our vehicles. See you tomorrow. Just look for a guy pushing 60, white hair and wearing glasses.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Catman sounds good. Let me just clarify. The cambridge side is the one across the bridge going 50 east right??? That is the one i have always fished. Well you shouldn't have any problem finding me. I will be the one with gortex top and bottom military style with two teenagers. I really hope we catch some fish b/c just found out I have to work tue and wed at pentagon too. Those were supposed to be my comp days for sun and mon. Oh well that is the military life. Just for that I think I will up the pole count to *20* poles just to make sure we get some action.   That one was for you Joey, just messing with ya. So i will see you there catman and anyone else brave enough to weather the elements.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Littlefry, did I see a hint you might go to choptank too??? Come on out we should have a good time. Just look for me and catman out there slaying em.


----------



## Joey (May 27, 2001)

HA! I hope a school of cow bass rolls up on you and your 20 rods!!!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Sounds the pier is going to look like Romancoke last timeI was down there,200 rods out 3 people on the pier. saved my money


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Shoot me too!!  Drags will be set and have a few baitrunners so I shouldn't have any problems. Only that I can only keep two of them per person till midnight!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ha ha old salt. No this pier is 500 times longer than romancoke. Like I said prob won't use em all. A few are for casting lures, few for catching spot and perch, and a few liveliners. I am just going overboard because I got the fish fever big time right now and you never know when an extra pole will come in handy. I sure won't hog the pier if people start showing up. Trust me!


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Just the same if all those poles are going to be on the Cambridge side think I might stick to the north side.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Just the same if all those poles are going to be on the Cambridge side think I might stick to the north side.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

You should come out and join us. I will save you a spot! Promise


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Never know when this old guy might show up.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good. Hope to see ya there!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jason...Affirmative on the Cambridge side. At least the walk on that side isn't as long as the Talbot side. I usually fish the very end - just about 1 1/4 mile. Just a reminder, we can't keep any rock until June 1st., the Choptank is a tributary.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah remembered that about 5 mins after I posted last. Surprised Sandcrab didn't chew me out for that.  No prob though hopefully we will get some nice croaker, cats and maybe some blues.  So you say you want to fish the end on the cambridge side? I know for sure we will get some big cats at the end.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well guys and gals looks like it is going to be a nice day today. I actually saw the sun break through a few clouds this a.m. Hopefully that is a good sign. Hope to see everyone out there and tight lines for everyone


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Jason...See you down there.  I'm going to leave around 10:30 AM, get some gas, pick up some bait, stop by the Farm store and get some fried chicken and drinks and head on down.  

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Ditto from here. I am coming from wheaton, so should take me about 1 1/2 hrs. Loading up the car as we speak.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Well it's the next day what did you all catch.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Ok Girls and Boys Tell oldsalt and all us P&S friends how you did last night.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Hey Oldsalt I guess their all tuckered out from catching all those fish they caught,they'll say it was a bad day because of the weather,do you think so?


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Or maybe they are tuckered out from hauling all those poles back to yhe car and stowing them away????


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

If catman was with him and wearing his lucky RED outter wear,then catman had all the luck,I'm heading there Wed. morning early with only three rods.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You folks that didn't fish the Tank yesterday missed out on some pretty good fishing. I had the pleasure of sharing the pier with FL FISHERMAN, Axion's son, and another fine young man (can't remember his name).  We fished the Cambridge side about 3/4 the way down. Jason and company got there around noon and I arrived around 2:30 PM. The croker bite was slow but steady and we all took home quality fish ranging from 14" to 19". Aside from the croaker we caught spot, white perch, very small rock, oyster crakers (toad fish) and Jason caught a 20 lb. + cow nosed ray. He fought the ray for at least 10 minutes, probably more, before it was finally netted. We took some pics and Jason released the ray. We used a variety of bait including bloods, squid, fresh shrimp, cut bait, crab, and live lined the spot we caught. The most productive bait was squid and bloods. Only one croaker was caught on the shrimp, nothing on cut bait, nothing on the spot and one large ray on the crab. The weather was perfect, with overcast skies and hardly any wind which is rare on the Tank. The tides seemed all screwed up. Seemed we fishing the top of high tide and the out going the whole time. Low tide was susposed to be around 6:03 PM but it was sitll ebbing at 9:00 PM. I guess around 10:00 PM we saw still water and for the most part the bite stopped. We packed up at 11:30 PM and called it a day. It was surely an enjoyable experience for me meeting FL FISHERMAN (Jason) and the two boys. Looking forward to fishing with them soon.

Trigger...Hope you have a successfull trip this week. I changed colors and wore all blue which is what I wore on the Morning Star when we all limited out. Guess I'll continue with blue until I catch a skunk.  

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman,so how many croaker total were caught,catch any catfish worth talking about,how about blues not that far up yet!so the croaker were caught on squid only.Well it sounds like you had a good time fishing and meeting up with some guys from P&S.I hope I do as well on Wed. TRIGGER


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman-I was going to try lite post 41 on the Talbot side or should I go all the way up to the end. One other thing when you decied to go again on a weekend I'll be there early morning/afternoon(can't fish at nite for awhile)I'll bring that cold cut sub for you(NO ONIONS)so you figure out what weekend you want to go.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger...During the day or early evening is all right with me. Seem the tide/current movement has more to do with the bite than the time of day. Looking forward to that sub. So, did you go this week and what did you catch? With the site being down I felt like I was in a 3rd world country.

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman tell me about it,no I didn't go,I'm going next Tuesday with a couple of buddies.Hope the croakers and Rock are hitten.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Hey Guys,

I did make to the Tank Saturday around 2:30pm and stayed till 11:00pm. Caught alot of nice size perch and one 20' croaker. I also met a nice gentleman. I say I had a good evening  

Also, I went to Norfolk on Sunday. Stayed til Monday. Caught 1 1/2 cooler of croakers. The croakers were not as big as the ones being caught at Choptank. I fished on a headboat and from the hotel pier (Days Inn Marina). I caught alot of fish from the pier. Only one flounder was caught but it wasn't 17 1/2 inches. A couple of trout were caught. Don't know what I'm doing this weekend.


----------

